# Prob mit BLASC



## WdE|Aleera (29. März 2005)

hi ich hab folgendes problem ..

sobald ich blasc starte kommt erstmal meldung:

Du benutzt Version 0.4.0.52, auf unserem Server ist die Version 0.5.0.58 zum DL verfügbar .. updaten?

druck auf ja .. er ladet kurz und dann kommt n pop up mit:

E/A-Fehler 1784.

hab schon versucht das komplette neue runterzuladen aber geht auch irgendwie net ^^

thx 4 antworten

schönen abend noch
aleera


----------



## B3N (29. März 2005)

Versuch bitte deinen Internetexplorer Cache zu löschen und versuschs dann nochmals, allerdings warte damit bis wir eine neue Version bringen, die derzeitige ist seit Patch defekt.


----------



## WdE|Aleera (29. März 2005)

hm sehr komisch ...
das prob hatte ich jetzt mind. 1 woche lang ...

jetzt als ich grad pc startete ging alles normal von sich und wurde upgedated o0

thx anyway
aleera


----------

